# !!scars!!



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

I would say use Equaide. It works wonders! My brothers mare got attacked my a stupid dog & she was looking pretty bad we have to open the cuts & scars back up, bad part, but they healed. You couldn't even tell that she was bit. 

I am going to have to do the same thing with my gelding Khanner. 

Link to order it: (free shipping!): Equaide - Equaide Solution

Testimonials on how awesome this stuff is: Proud Flesh - EQUAIDE

Send me a message, tell me how it goes!


----------



## rockinrobin4115 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion! I might have to get some of that for Deva, never heard of it before.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I use MTG(mane-tail-groom). It works very quickly. Sonya and Rumour got many bite/kick marks from a nasty mare they were pastured with. I just put a few drops on my fingers and rub the MTG into the scar for about 10 seconds. The hair starts growing almost the next day(if it is fully healed), and is almost all grown in 2 weeks, whereas if I hadn't put the MTG on it would take much longer than that.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

When Cinny moved to his new stable he was the on the low end of a 5 horse hierarchy...so I imagine he was in pretty much the same shape as your horse. Until the wounds were healed well, I would clean and then spray on Vetericyn every day...wonderful stuff that I discovered when Cin had a fungus issue, it's a surgical spray that kills pretty much any germ, bacteria, fungus...you name it. I have also noticed that cuts and scrapes heal faster with it (like neosporin does for humans).

Then on the healed areas that just have no hair I rub in a good amount of MTG every other day. Usually hair is back in about 10 days or so. it may be discolored until the next "season" however (when your horse sheds out and gets a new coat). 

Cinny is black but he has faded considerably...he looks so funny right now because he looks medium bay but has all these black spots now where the bites grew back pitch black and where he had the fungus down the backsides of his hind legs is pitch black...but his winter coat will even it all back out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horses are going to get nicks, scratches, and lose hair from time to time.

Leave them alone and the hair will grow back all by itself. No need to buy some useless, expensive tripe that doesn't do anything except make the owners feel better.

Unless it's a pus filled or bleeding sore, there's no need for any medication.


----------



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

I use Neosporin to keep the area clean and free of infection and I also apply a layer of vitamin E once a day untill the area is healed. Vitamin E works really well in preventing scarring. It works wonders on my show horse!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Horses are going to get nicks, scratches, and lose hair from time to time.
> 
> Leave them alone and the hair will grow back all by itself. No need to buy some useless, expensive tripe that doesn't do anything except make the owners feel better.
> 
> Unless it's a pus filled or bleeding sore, there's no need for any medication.


As you say, most folks over treat wounds. Unless it's infected, clean it, put something like neosporin on it, and leave it be.

And for real scars, although some of the products can make the scar fad some and look a little better, they are there for life, and there is nothing that will make them go away or make the hair grow back on them.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> As you say, most folks over treat wounds. Unless it's infected, clean it, put something like neosporin on it, and leave it be.
> 
> And for real scars, although some of the products can make the scar fad some and look a little better, they are there for life, and there is nothing that will make them go away or make the hair grow back on them.


I agree, I didn't think of this in my previous post.

Bite marks like this the hair will usually grow back no matter what, although IMO products such as TMG can sometimes help it to grow back faster.












Scars like this old wire cut are a lost cause


----------



## rockinrobin4115 (May 28, 2007)

Hey all!! Thanks for your replies! Some good information here.

Deva's cuts and wounds are healing up very nicely...none have become infected or anything thank goodness! it is so funny though because they all seem to be on only one side of her (must be the side she turns to when she is trying to protect herself from an oncoming kick) so you look at that side and see a pretty rugged looking horse, but the other side is nothing like it...funny didn't know until now that horses could have good/bad sides just like us, better remember that when I'm taking her picture hahaha!

I think I will try the MTG stuff to see if it helps with the hair regrowth, and i am happy to hear that although the hair growth might come back a different color right away things might be back to normal after she sheds out again. i guess we will just have to wait and see!

I am just happy that her cuts and scrapes are healing without any signs of infection, that is my only main concern. Cosmetically it would be nice if they totally disappeared but whatever, those marks just give her some 'character' hehehaha!

thanks again for all the advice everyone!
peace and love to you all and all your horses
Robin and Deva


----------

